# Removing Polyurethane Overspray for cars paint finish...



## Clutchcargo

Try going over it with a quick wipe of lacquer thinner. I once used it to strip the the wax off my white painted car because the white was getting kind of off-white. It's the best bug and tar remover I've found as well. Make sure you get a fresh coat of wax when you're done.


----------



## slickshift

That depends on the car
Car finishes have changed greatly over the years, and what will work fine on a Bavarian Millennial Clearcoat can dissolve the finish on your '80s Mullet Muscle IROC


----------



## Bruce Patterson

*polyurethane overspray on glass*

I made the mistake of spraying polyurethane and lacquer close to my car. You couldn't see it till you got facing a setting sun, then it was trying to look through fog. I read a few few post about Mothers white clay bar, which translates to muscle and elbow grease. I bought some Rainx-xtream cleaner. I had a orbital polisher I bought from Harbor Freight months ago. I cleaned the windshield for dirt and applied a liberal amount of Rainx and went to town on the drivers side then switched to the other side. I didn't know if it would touch it or not. I backed the car out of the garage and hosed it off and used a wet terry cloth rag to wash off any residue, dried it off and took the car out to the setting sun. There was not one speck of overspray. The whole job took about 20 minutes with hardly any effort.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

I suspect the sun or the crusher has taken care of Norm's car poly problem during the past 7 years. :laughing:


----------



## ukrkoz

For any glass overspray, paint or urethane, simple flexible blade works like a champ, then tough it with rag wet with denaturate. Done. 
1200 grit wet or dry takes care of almost any seasoned paint overspray, just don't stay in one spot for long and make sure you have plenty of water rinsing.


----------

